# Chong Shin Kwan?



## SRyuFighter

Hey everybody a friend of mine just joined a martial art called Chong Shin Kwan. They said it was  a Korean form that mixes TKD, Karate, Judo, Jujutsu, and Aikido. I was wondering why it had 4 Japanese styles and was still called a Korean form. Could anyone shed some light on this for me? Thanks in advance. 

Chad


----------



## Marginal

Mixing TKD and karate is kinda redundant. As for the others, Korea has appropriated a lot of Japanese MA's and renamed/repackaged them Yudo, Hapkido etc could fit in for the Japanese ones with minor differences, so there isn't a whopping discrepancy between using certain KMA and JMA styles interchangibly. Some fit better than others, but given the broadness of the terms used (how many styles of Karate are there? JJ? Akido etc?) It's hard to say much about what he's specificially claiming at all.


----------



## SRyuFighter

You can find a site at www.usamartialarts.com


----------



## Zepp

Looking at the web site, it doesn't sound like it is a strictly Korean form.  It does sound kind of like what we've been talking about on the General Martial Talk forum about people creating their own styles.

It looks to me like the guy is just trying to create his own style because he thinks he can.  Not neccessarily a McDojo, but not really what it claims to be either.

Of course, I'm just going off the web site description, so I could be wrong.


----------



## SRyuFighter

At the head dojo they told me it was korean.


----------



## Humble artist

Since it is quite hard to point out certain character for arts of certain nationality,I will have to base my idea on the following:
There are lineage issues and confusion in martial arts circles too,KMA is not completely clear either.
Among bigger,well-known styles there are many smaller styles.
Styles like this of shin kwan do include such as tong moo do,han moo do etc. list goes on.
Then we even have sub-styles/off-shoots of systems like hapkido (known to have many styles) From hapkido style,came "hoi jeon moo sool" (Sort of a new style,with name being changed to form one as far as I know)
Then styles which got named by their native countries whether it is of any importance or not,like-"Brazilian jiu jitsu".
So if we now assume that shin kwan do holds water (I do not know the style too well) we can call it "Korean",since it was created by one and and in Korea (uh,if you´re telling me it was not...)

-Koreans adopted judo (to yudo) TKD was heavily influenced by shotokan.Hapkido was heavily influenced by jujutsu etc.
Korea has also been sort of a link between better recognized countries of Japan and China.

Well I do not know if this makes any sense,I hope so.


----------



## SRyuFighter

It was created by an american.


----------



## Zepp

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *It was created by an american. *



Yup.  The founder's bio is on the site if you search around for it.  The Japanese influences on Korean arts aren't really in question here.  The claims of this web site are.


----------



## SRyuFighter

Yes, and I was just wondering if anybody had ever trained at the place or not. Any first hand experiences to shed light on the school.


----------



## Humble artist

I have not read the founder´s bio or anything but if those words about this style being of "Korean form" were originally his,then he is going to have hard time backing that up.


----------



## SRyuFighter

Yes I met the man that created the art Roger Jarrett. And he told me that he combined 5 traditional Korean arts into one. And I said that I knew Karate was Okinawan/Japanese, and the same with Judo, Jujutsu and Aikido being Japanese and he just laughed at me like I didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## Humble artist

Oh my.
Not that I know better or anything but from what I have heard so far-he sounds like a  moron. :rofl:


----------



## SRyuFighter

My thoughts also.


----------



## Humble artist

Could be a style created by studying various styles for various years and then wrapping them up into a technique collection?
Just assuming.


:asian:


----------



## Zepp

> _Originally posted by SRyuFighter _
> *Yes I met the man that created the art Roger Jarrett. And he told me that he combined 5 traditional Korean arts into one. And I said that I knew Karate was Okinawan/Japanese, and the same with Judo, Jujutsu and Aikido being Japanese and he just laughed at me like I didn't know what I was talking about. *



Well, there you have it.  Bonafide bullshido.

He may still possibly be a legitimate instructor in legitimate arts, but anyone who can't give a simple explanation for the lineage of his self-proclaimed "new style" isn't someone that would ever get my money.


----------



## nick_dorsey

After surfing google and coming across this forum, I decided to sign up and offer some information, since I am a student of the art in question.

I've studied the art, Chong Shin Kwan, from a competent instructor in Princeton, WV. I was only able to attain the level of 4th kyu/gup (blue belt), but have learned a lot about the style(s) and can pretty much answer any questions you might have about it.  

As for it being a "Korean" art, there is a large emphasis on the TKD aspect of striking. There are more korean forms to learn than from Karate. But that's really about it. And students do learn more of the korean forms first before they venture into the traditional Karate forms. It's name is considered to be Chong Shin Kwan, but one would not be wrong to call it by it's Japanese name, Shoshin Kan (means the same thing). In fact, we learn about as much Japanese terminology in the class as we do Korean. This all could be due to the way my teacher runs the class. I don't know much about how Sensei Jarret runs his classes, being that I've only really met him a few times. He always seemed like a good person when I've met him. 

As for the class itself, there's more emphasis on Karate/TKD, but there generally is a large effort to combine the striking of those styles with the throwing/locking of Judo/Jujutsu and Aikido.  Weapons training is also a large part of the training, as most of our bo forms are korean (coincidentally, that's how I found this forum. I was looking to see if I could find anything on the Chong Shin No Kun form for the staff).  

But once again, if there's any questions I might be able to answer, feel free to ask me.  I've been training in martial arts since I was knee high (I'm 22 now) and Chong Shin Kwan was the first system I picked up.


----------



## YoungMan

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is American Style.


----------



## SageGhost83

nick_dorsey said:


> After surfing google and coming across this forum, I decided to sign up and offer some information, since I am a student of the art in question.
> 
> I've studied the art, Chong Shin Kwan, from a competent instructor in Princeton, WV. I was only able to attain the level of 4th kyu/gup (blue belt), but have learned a lot about the style(s) and can pretty much answer any questions you might have about it.
> 
> As for it being a "Korean" art, there is a large emphasis on the TKD aspect of striking. There are more korean forms to learn than from Karate. But that's really about it. And students do learn more of the korean forms first before they venture into the traditional Karate forms. It's name is considered to be Chong Shin Kwan, but one would not be wrong to call it by it's Japanese name, Shoshin Kan (means the same thing). In fact, we learn about as much Japanese terminology in the class as we do Korean. This all could be due to the way my teacher runs the class. I don't know much about how Sensei Jarret runs his classes, being that I've only really met him a few times. He always seemed like a good person when I've met him.
> 
> As for the class itself, there's more emphasis on Karate/TKD, but there generally is a large effort to combine the striking of those styles with the throwing/locking of Judo/Jujutsu and Aikido. Weapons training is also a large part of the training, as most of our bo forms are korean (coincidentally, that's how I found this forum. I was looking to see if I could find anything on the Chong Shin No Kun form for the staff).
> 
> But once again, if there's any questions I might be able to answer, feel free to ask me. I've been training in martial arts since I was knee high (I'm 22 now) and Chong Shin Kwan was the first system I picked up.


 
Sounds awesome! Very comprehensive - covers all of the ranges of combat and features weapons for good measure. It is not just a mish mash of techniques either - Karate/TKD base with grappling and groundfighting added on, as well as weapons training, to round out the total package. I also like how it uses both Japanese and Korean culture together - that is one way to bring both of those nations together :lol:. Taeguk, Palgwe, Heian, Tekki, and more - all in one style :fanboy:. I will definitely keep an eye out for a Chong Shin Kwan/Shoshin Kan Dojang/Dojo!


----------



## Burnerbob

nick_dorsey said:


> After surfing google and coming across this forum, I decided to sign up and offer some information, since I am a student of the art in question.
> 
> I've studied the art, Chong Shin Kwan, from a competent instructor in Princeton, WV. I was only able to attain the level of 4th kyu/gup (blue belt), but have learned a lot about the style(s) and can pretty much answer any questions you might have about it.
> 
> As for it being a "Korean" art, there is a large emphasis on the TKD aspect of striking. There are more korean forms to learn than from Karate. But that's really about it. And students do learn more of the korean forms first before they venture into the traditional Karate forms. It's name is considered to be Chong Shin Kwan, but one would not be wrong to call it by it's Japanese name, Shoshin Kan (means the same thing). In fact, we learn about as much Japanese terminology in the class as we do Korean. This all could be due to the way my teacher runs the class. I don't know much about how Sensei Jarret runs his classes, being that I've only really met him a few times. He always seemed like a good person when I've met him.
> 
> As for the class itself, there's more emphasis on Karate/TKD, but there generally is a large effort to combine the striking of those styles with the throwing/locking of Judo/Jujutsu and Aikido. Weapons training is also a large part of the training, as most of our bo forms are korean (coincidentally, that's how I found this forum. I was looking to see if I could find anything on the Chong Shin No Kun form for the staff).
> 
> But once again, if there's any questions I might be able to answer, feel free to ask me. I've been training in martial arts since I was knee high (I'm 22 now) and Chong Shin Kwan was the first system I picked up.


To all please read. http://www.shinsuikandojo.com/index.htm


----------



## martialartist84

I don't know much about this but here is the little I have learned. As you may know there were many Korean schools called Kwans. Moo Duk Kwan, Chung Do Kwan, and so forth.

Shihan Jerrett put together all the styles he learn and formed his own school. Chong Shin Kwan.

I actually trained under a former student of his here in North Carolina. According to them the style is Yoseikan Karate. I did some research and found that Yoseikan was created out of various styles to increase the strengths and decreases the weaknesses of the martial artist. The styles vary according to the particular school. At the dojo I had trained at they taught Shotokan, Shito Ryu, Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Aikido, and Iaido. They followed the Japanese styles mostly as far as stances and techniques. A lot of the kicks is from Tae Kwon Do. The kata I learned were Japanese. When you became a higher ranked Kyu you would practice some of the Korean forms. So it was based more off of Japanese arts than Korean however, Shihan Jerrett has a higher rank in Tae Kwon Do than his student I trained under. So he might be teaching more Korean.

I hope this helps some.


----------



## YoungMan

Pretty much represents everything bad about martial arts.


----------



## WMKS Shogun

My first style/system was Chong Shin Kwan under Sensei Randy McNemar (now retired) and Sensei Bill King (still active). From McNemar, I learned the basics of karate (and as little Tae Kwon Do as he could get away with teaching) Judo, and Jujutsu as well as a bit of Kobudo. From Sensei King, I trained in Iaido, but could have learned Aikido as well. At both Senseis' dojos, the arts were generally taught seperately. Karate/Tae Kwon Do were taught together, usually 2 nights a week and both dojos. Judo/Jujutsu were taught together at Sensei McNemar's dojo, but he was generally careful to explain which techniques were jujutsu, which were judo, and which were common to both arts. Aikido was taught as its own art at Sensei King's dojo, as was Iaido. 
     As far as Roger Jerritt is concerned, I only met him once at a tournament and at that time, he was busy running the tournament so it was only a "Congratulations" to me, then a yellow belt. The website is a front for the organization and is meant to give general information for people who do not know much about martial arts. As far as Roger Jerrit saying he created Chong Shin Kwan from 5 Korean Martial Arts, he, like many masters I have encountered, probably did not think that his audience knew anything about the origins of martial arts, or just misspoke and was surprised to get caught in his mistake. My guess is some of his higher ranks were 'honorary' as opposed to fully earned, but I cannot say for certain. I do know that the Aikido taught in Chong Shin Kwan has been passed down from Shinhan Kevin Blok's Chodokai Aikido Federation International which is part of the Yoshinkai/Yoshinkan in Japan. 


Why do you say this?


YoungMan said:


> Pretty much represents everything bad about martial arts.


----------



## Burnerbob

There are many "Greats" who have thought outside the box and created a new and improved system. It is however those who claim all sorts of High ranks from God knows where, or they claimed that they were the originator, that gives the Martial Arts a bad name.
But just like with everything else, when it comes down to it they get caught.
The person I feel for is the ones who did not know nor did they investigate the system they were interested to the full extent.
As the saying goes "E caveat emptor" let the buyer beware.


----------



## YoungMan

First off, if it is supposed to be a combination of various Korean styles, why do the instructors refer to themselves as Sensei and Shihan? Those are terms for Japanese instructors. Red flag right there.


----------



## Burnerbob

YoungMan said:


> First off, if it is supposed to be a combination of various Korean styles, why do the instructors refer to themselves as Sensei and Shihan? Those are terms for Japanese instructors. Red flag right there.


 Blame the media. How many Chinese Stylist say that instead of "Sifu", because that is what media has labeled all Martial Arts Instructors.


----------



## YoungMan

Do they refer to theselves as Sensei and Shihan or is that what the media refer to them as?


----------



## YoungMan

From the looks of it, they refer to themselves as Sensei and Shihan, despite teaching a "Korean based" art. Again, red flag right there.


----------



## miguksaram

nick_dorsey said:


> (coincidentally, that's how I found this forum. I was looking to see if I could find anything on the Chong Shin No Kun form for the staff).


 
This form sounds like something originating from the school itself.  This is not an indigenous bo form to the Korean arts.   Do they they tell you the translation of the name?


----------



## Grenadier

I've visited Van Bushnell's school in Alabama, several years ago.  In a nutshell, it's a hybrid system that uses aspects of Tae Kwon Do, Aikido, Judo, and Karate.  

Their classes were conducted much like any other Karate or Tae Kwon Do school would, and from what I saw, the instruction was pretty solid.  Some of the kata practiced in there were Tae Kwon Do Poomse, while others were from Okinawan / Japanese Karate.  

They don't really call themselves strictly either a Korean or Japanese style of martial arts.  They simply say that they teach Chong Shin Kwan.  

Since it's Roger Jarrett's system, and since he formulated it with both Japanese / Okinawan / Korean arts (and has ranks in several systems), I really see no stinkers about any of their instructors using Japanese titles.  For that matter, they could call themselves instructors using Korean titles, and it wouldn't change anything.  

Oh yeah, and the folks I met there were cordial and friendly.


----------

